# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  Anthem at Super Bowl

## AlanN

Why, o why couldn't these fellers have done it?

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Because talent isn't one of the criteria. CA obviously has some talent but she botched the words badly. She did a much better job when she was 11. Skip ahead on the video unless you just dig hockey talk.

----------


## 45ACP-GDLF5

> Why, o why couldn't these fellers have done it?



Hear Hear!!!!

----------


## George R. Lane

_<inappropriate remark removed>_

----------


## albeham

Yes why o why.. Sad. 

AL

----------


## John Flynn

I thought even without messing up the lyrics, I didn't like the way she did it. I think The Anthem is one of those tunes you should not "over-stylize." It should be done pretty much straight up, both out of respect and so people can sing along. If you are doing vocal gymnastics, the audience can't sing with you. I really liked the gal that was on before CA who did "America the Beautiful." She did a fine job. I kept thinking, "Why didn't you have her do The Anthem?"

----------


## journeybear

I actually like Ms Aguilera's voice, style, and even choice of material, especially in recent years. She has gotten into R & B and does a pretty good job with it, with her powerful voice. This may be faint praise, but out of the flock of former Mouseketeers flooding pop music, she seems to have some real talent and longevity.

That said, I can do without the histrionics and showboating that is such the rage among pop singers these days. It is as if they think they are still competing on American Idol. I call this the Star Search approach, as I have been annoyed by it going back that far. My general opinion is, just sing the song, don't go over the top with showing off your vocal chops. That is why, even with her matured voice, I still prefer her version as an 11-year-old - there is much less of that there. Thanks for finding that, Scott. (IOW, I agree with John; we were posting closely.)

And that said, I can do without people taking her or anyone else to task for flubbing the words (archaic as some of them are). My goodness - this is an enormous event to be performing at, a worldwide audience, and even a seasoned pro can be nervous and get thrown. The post-game news reports were zazzing her pretty harshly. I dunno - must have been a slow news day, nothing much else going on or something ...

----------


## KristinEliza

I'm old school...don't mess with the National Anthem.  It's a beautiful song as is.  And as John Flynn mentioned...you mess with it, then the audience cannot sing along.

Has anyone every heard another country's national anthem played around with as much as ours?

I think flubbing the lyrics is unexcuseable.  Maybe CA was worried about how many notes she could fit into a phrase that it made her forget the lyrics.

----------


## AlanN

I think the current trend of stylizing the National Anthem started with Whitney Houston at another Super Bowl, maybe 15 years ago. It was over-the-top then, too.

----------


## George R. Lane

I apolgize for my post. I just wish the NFL would get someone who can actually sing our National Anthem the way is is supposerd to be sung. Not some jazzed up version with lyrics missing. Again I aplogize for my post.

----------


## Pete Summers

I'm with John Flynn on this one. CA has a nice voice, but just sing the darn thing and leave out all the Motown stylizing. It's the daggum national anthem, for pity's sake, not a pop recording.  :Frown:

----------


## journeybear

Well, at least she didn't do it Rosanne-Barr-style!  :Disbelief: 

I agree with all y'all - I don't see why everyone feels some need to overdo the "interpretation." This is one song that should probably be left alone. I recall Martina McBride doing it not long ago, and noticed how little of that she put in, and it was pretty tastefully done. This kind of vocalizing strikes me as self-serving or calling attention to the singer, rather than the song. And John's point is a good one - the singer is supposed to be leading the crowd in singing along. I had forgotten that.

I still think she's a good singer, just her rendition had some inappropriate aspects. Is that a diplomatic assessment?  :Smile: 


PS: Thanks for correcting your spelling, Pete. Now I know how to spell "daggum!" And I've been spelling it "dadgum" all along ...  :Grin:

----------


## Dale Ludewig

Amen to that!  And yes, the Star Search type approach drives me nuts also in any kind of music.  When it becomes more about the performer than the music, I acknowledge readily that I must be an old fuddyduddy.

----------


## woodwizard

Well, at least she didn't do it Rosanne-Barr-style! 

Agreed!!!! Thank God for that! That one has got to go down as the most disrepectful version that has ever been done.

----------


## Ted Eschliman

A performance of our national anthem should always be about the song, not the singer. 
Anything else distracts the audience, and in some cases, the performer.

----------


## journeybear

Well, not exactly sure what distracted her. This is what she had to say:


Singer Christina Aguilera has issued a public apology after she botched the national anthem at the Super Bowl.

The Grammy winner took to the field ahead of the big game on Sunday to belt out the patriotic tune, but she was left red-faced after singing the wrong lyrics just three lines into her rendition.

Critics and bloggers flocked online to point out Aguilera's blunder, while footage of the mistake has already become a popular video on YouTube.com.

Now the singer has apologized for the incident, releasing a statement which reads: "I got so caught up in the moment of the song that I lost my place. I can only hope that everyone could feel my love for this country and that the true spirit of its anthem still came through."


There's more here. If you go there, note how this was "reported" on E! News. Not holding them up as a paragon of journalism (please!) but it is indicative of the condescending, smarmy sniping that ensued from news outlets of all kinds - even more offensive than her gaffe. Which she feels just terrible about, I'm sure.

----------


## chasray

remember Jimi Hendrix' version? But that was a different venue...

----------


## journeybear

Yep. Different time, different context. That is, part of the show, not the pre-game opening. BUT if I ever get the honor of doing this, that is how I'll be doing it - though I _will_ stick more closely to the melody.  :Wink:

----------


## KristinEliza

How about his version???

Bleeding Gums Murphy

It's funnier when you can actually see the video...but I guess copyright and all....

----------


## GRW3

I suspect she fell victim to 'I know that song' syndrome. She 'knew' it because she used to sing it all the time, so why do a run through? I've done it myself. Not to such an audience though. 

Reminds me of a special national anthem approach in college. In the pre-SWC 70s one Saturday game we, the U of Houston band, did an acapella version. After the normal instrumental lead in we pulled down our instruments and just sang. Unlike normally, the crowd just fell silent and listened. We figured that we wouldn't get the same response a second time.

----------


## HddnKat

I happened to be at the Hays High School football game the first week after 9/11, and for perhaps the first time in my life, I heard the whole crowd singing along, loud enough to rock the outdoor stadium.  Remembering it still gives me goosebumps.

----------


## mandocrucian

Could have been much worse (better?) if an ischemic brain fart would have led to a shift into the *original lyrics* to the tune melody. (Though I really can't imagine Aguilera having that sort of traditional music background and knowledge for that to occur).

_"The Anacreontic Song",_ also known by its incipit _"To Anacreon in Heaven",_ was the official song of the Anacreontic Society, an 18th-century gentlemen's club of amateur musicians in London. Attributed to the composer John Stafford Smith, the tune later had Francis Scott Key's poem _"Defence of Fort McHenry"_ set to it. The combination became known as _"The Star Spangled Banner"_ and was adopted as the national anthem of the United States in 1931.


The tune was probably composed[1] by a member of the Society, John Stafford Smith from Gloucester, to lyrics by the Society's president, Ralph Tomlinson. Smith wrote the tune in the mid-1760s, while still a teenager. It was first published by The Vocal Magazine (London) in 1778.[2]

These barristers, doctors, and other professional men named their club after the Greek court poet Anacreon (6th century BC), whose poems, "anacreontics", were used to entertain patrons in Teos and Athens. His songs often celebrated women, wine, and entertainment.

The connection with Anacreon, along with the "drinking" nature of the lyrics, have caused many people to label "The Anacreontic Song" a drinking song. The chorus certainly suggests Bacchanalia with its lyrics_ "And long may the sons of Anacreon intwine the myrtle of Venus with Bacchus' vine."_ The song was commonly used as a sobriety test: If you could sing a stanza of the notoriously difficult melody and stay on key, you were sober enough for another round.[



*The ANACREONTIC SONG*  
as Sung at the Crown and Anchor Tavern in the Strand 

                                  the Words by 
  RALPH TOMLINSON ESQ, late President of that SOCIETY. 

                                                    1 
_To ANACREON in Heav'n, where he sat in full Glee, 
          A few Sons of Harmony sent a Petition, 
          That He their Inspirer and Patron wou'd be; 
          When this Answer arriv'd from the JOLLY OLD GRECIAN 
                        "Voice, Fiddle, and Flute, 
                        "No longer be mute, 
         "I'll lend you my Name and inspire you to boot, 
         "And, besides, I'll instruct you like me, to intwine 
         "The Myrtle of VENUS with BACCHUS's Vine. 

                                                    2 
          The news through OLYMPUS immediately flew; 
          When OLD THUNDER pretended to give himself Airs_ 
          If these Mortals are suffer'd their Scheme to pursue, 
          The Devil a Goddess will stay above Stairs. 
                            "Hark! already they cry, 
                            "In Transports of Joy 
         "Away to the Sons of ANACREON we'll fly, 
         "And there, with good Fellows, we'll learn to intwine 
         "The Myrtle of VENUS with BACCHUS'S Vine. 

                                                    3 
         "The YELLOW-HAIR'D GOD and his nine fusty Maids 
         "From HELICON'S Banks will incontinent flee, 
         "IDALIA will boast but of tenantless Shades, 
         "And the bi-forked Hill a mere Desart will be 
                      "My Thunder, no fear on't, 
                      "Shall soon do it's Errand, 
         "And, dam'me! I'll swinge the Ringleaders I warrant, 
         "I'll trim the young Dogs, for thus daring to twine 
         "The Myrtle of VENUS with BACCHUS'S Vine. 

                                                    4 
          APOLLO rose up; and said, "Pr'ythee ne'er quarrel, 
         "Good King of the Gods with my Vot'ries below: 
         "Your Thunder is useless_then, shewing his Laurel, 
          Cry'd. "Sic evitabile fulmen, you know! 
                      "Then over each Head 
                      "My Laurels I'll spread 
         "So my Sons from your Crackers no Mischief shall dread, 
         "Whilst snug in their Club-Room, they Jovially twine 
         "The Myrtle of VENUS with BACCHUS'S Vine. 

                                                    5 
          Next MOMUS got up, with his risible Phiz, 
          And swore with APOLLO he'd cheerfull join_ 
         "The full Tide of Harmony still shall be his, 
         "But the Song, and the Catch, & the Laugh shall bemine 
                     "Then, JOVE, be not jealous 
                      Of these honest Fellows, 
          Cry'd JOVE, "We relent, since the Truth you now tell us; 
         "And swear, by OLD STYX, that they long shall entwine 
         "The Myrtle of VENUS with BACCHUS'S Vine. 

                                                    6 
          Ye Sons of ANACREON, then, join Hand in Hand; 
          Preserve Unanimity, Friendship, and Love! 
         'Tis your's to support what's so happily plann'd; 
          You've the Sanction of Gods, and the FIAT of JOVE. 
                          While thus we agree 
                          Our Toast let it be. 
          May our Club flourish happy, united and free! 
          And long may the Sons of ANACREON intwine 
          The Myrtle of VENUS with BACCHUS'S Vine._ 

http://www.potw.org/archive/potw234.html

----------


## Willie Poole

This is exactly why we don`t have "Live" TV any more....This is one time that they should have lipped synced the song......

----------


## Willie Poole

I also meant to add that they could have posted the words up on the 3 million dollar jumbotron screen that hangs over the fifty yard line and then the whole crowd could have sang along with the correct words.....

----------


## mandolirius

Once again, I have a view that seems to run counter to the majority. I like this trend of using pop stars to sing the anthem. And I love it best when they screw up or just do a bad job of it. 

The music industry, as we're all aware, is going through a major restructuring. There are going to be fewer and fewer mega pop stars in the future, simply because the major labels with have less money to promote them. This means, in the future, popular culture will not be as dominated by whoever a giant, all-powerful music industry wants to promote.

It's easier and cheaper to record now, distribution isn't the obstacle it once was, so hopefully music in the future will be more real and organic than the pre-fab, overproduced, auto-tuned product that is produced today. Heck, there may even come a day when music is no longer referred to as "product".

Watching these (mostly) fatuous pop stars stumble and bumble their way through the national anthem is a good way of undressing them in public. Hey folks, guess what? There so-called mega-stars aren't all that impressive without the machinery behind them. The emperor has no clothes!

----------


## D C Blood

I go along with the Doyle version, or, THE ISAACS!!!  (see their youtube version.)

----------


## Alex Orr

No one has ever sang a more moving version than the great Enrico Pallazo

----------


## MandoNicity

> Could have been much worse (better?) if an ischemic brain fart would have led to a shift into the *original lyrics* to the tune melody. (Though I really can't imagine Aguilera having that sort of traditional music background and knowledge for that to occur).
> 
> _"The Anacreontic Song",_ also known by its incipit _"To Anacreon in Heaven",_ was the official song of the Anacreontic Society, an 18th-century gentlemen's club of amateur musicians in London. Attributed to the composer John Stafford Smith, the tune later had Francis Scott Key's poem _"Defence of Fort McHenry"_ set to it. The combination became known as _"The Star Spangled Banner"_ and was adopted as the national anthem of the United States in 1931.
> 
> 
> The tune was probably composed[1] by a member of the Society, John Stafford Smith from Gloucester, to lyrics by the Society's president, Ralph Tomlinson. Smith wrote the tune in the mid-1760s, while still a teenager. It was first published by The Vocal Magazine (London) in 1778.[2]
> 
> These barristers, doctors, and other professional men named their club after the Greek court poet Anacreon (6th century BC), whose poems, "anacreontics", were used to entertain patrons in Teos and Athens. His songs often celebrated women, wine, and entertainment.
> 
> ...


Leave it to Niles to educate, elucidate, and entertain.  Tip o' the hat to you sir!

JR

----------


## Fretbear

This week on MasterMind: 
The Mandocrucian vs. Christina Aguilera in a (very short) intellectual slapdown.........

----------


## journeybear

From Craig Ferguson's monologue tonight: "Less of the warbling, more of the getting the words right." Pretty well sums it up.

----------


## journeybear

Jeepers, JR! What is the point of quoting that whole incredibly long post? My finger almost cramped up from having to scroll through all of that - twice!  :Laughing:  Why do people quote entire posts, including video clips? Most of the time it is pretty clear to what they are responding, or maybe just a selected bit of pertinent text is useful. But the whole thing? I yi yi!  :Disbelief: 




> Could have been much worse (better?) if an ischemic brain fart would have led to a shift into the *original lyrics* to the tune melody. (Though I really can't imagine Aguilera having that sort of traditional music background and knowledge for that to occur).


Here in America, most people are aware of only the first verse of Francis Scott Key's lyrics, and apart from possibly some singing societies and such, the lyrics to "To Anacreon in Heaven" are virtually unknown. So while she (pretty clearly) had a brain fart, I would characterize the chances of her slipping into the collective unconsciousness deeply enough to sing those lyrics as arbitrarily close to zero.  :Wink:  That said, she must have had _some_ training. The Mickey Mouse Club doesn't take just anybody. Looking through her wikipedia page turned up some interesting info, most relevant the following:

As a child, Aguilera aspired to be a singer. She was known locally as "the little girl with the big voice", singing in local talent shows and competitions. She attended Marshall Middle School near Wexford and North Allegheny Intermediate High School until she was later home schooled. On March 15, 1990, she appeared on Star Search singing "A Sunday Kind of Love", but lost the competition at number 2. Soon after losing on Star Search, she returned home and appeared on Pittsburgh's KDKA-TV's Wake Up With Larry Richert to perform the same song. Throughout her youth in Pittsburgh, Aguilera sang "The Star-Spangled Banner" before Pittsburgh Penguins hockey, Pittsburgh Steelers football and Pittsburgh Pirates baseball games, including during the 1992 Stanley Cup Finals.

So the clip Scott posted was not a one-shot deal, and regardless of the extent of her training (nothing specific mentioned), she has had plenty of experience in singing the SSB, even if it goes back a while. Interesting to see she was an actual Star Search contestant. That kind of training seems to have stuck.  :Wink: 

I think she got distracted, nervous, or as George suggested, a little careless. One more run-through could have helped. But Willie - what a brilliant idea! The gazillions of dollars that went into that enormous display ... it really should have been used as a huge teleprompter for everybody. Including Christina. That is the most helpful comment in this whole thread, and possibly the only really worthwhile one. Thank you!

----------


## AlanN

> it really should have been used as a huge teleprompter for everybody. Including Christina.


Maybe like this on the big screen...






> That is the most helpful comment in this whole thread, and possibly the only really worthwhile one.


...for you, maybe.

----------


## Bruce Evans

I'm a little aghast at the comments that the anthem should be sung in a manner allowing the people in the stands to sing along. It is commonly remarked on what a difficult song it is to sing and with a melody encompassing a *12th*, it really is. I have pretty extensive range and I am always very careful to choose a key that puts that high note in my wheelhouse. 99% of the people in the stands don't have a chance of touching that note regardless of what key it is in, especially when you take into account that there are both males and females attempting the melody. 

I prefer to have the announcement, "Please rise and *listen* as (whoever) sings our national anthem." I don't want them to sing along. If we want people to sing along, we must have a different anthem. 

IMO, YMMV, etc.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Where was Susan Boyle when we needed her?

----------


## journeybear

Or Jackie Evancho. Next year!

Turns out Ms A is second only to Madonna in sales by a solo artist this century, with over 50 million units sold. And with a big splashy movie out now, too, clearly there is a lot of juice behind her. Same with Lea Michelle, who sang "God Bless America" earlier, star of the very popular "Glee" (also on Fox, BTW). These performers are chosen to boost ratings. What happens on game day, obviously, is up to the vagaries of happenstance.

----------


## journeybear

Bruce - It has been years since I have attended a sporting event or been in a situation where the anthem is being sung, but I believe the announcement is usually stated, "Please rise for our national anthem." I cannot recall how the featured singer is introduced. So I don't know whether it is suggested everyone sing; everyone is supposed to stand to show respect. Personally, I hardly ever sing along, but I do believe it is customary but voluntary to do so. Whether or not most people are capable of singing it in the same key that the singer has chosen, it is our anthem and we are saddled with it and its challenge. Attempts have been made to replace it, all of which have failed. "America (Of Thee I Sing)" is sometimes substituted, but since its melody is from "God Save The King," that will never succeed. I think the crowd singing along is a charming custom, but I am happy to just listen, as I am sure many others are.

----------


## mandocrucian

_The obvious solution is to simply retire_ "The Anacreontic Banner"_ and replace it with either_ "America The Beautiful"_ (the Ray Charles version, of course) or Woody Guthrie's_ "This Land Is My Land"_, both having lyrics that make a lot more sense and melodies which non-acrobats (i.e. citizens) can sing.

(And....as far as Susan Boyle is concerned, you do realise that since she actually is a citizen of the British crown, it would be illegal (treasonous, actually) her for to sing an insurrectionist anthem.)_



_Problem solved.
You're Welcome._


Wikipededia: Performances and adaptations of The Star-Spangled Banner

BTW: _"My Country Tis Of Thee"_ uses the melody to _"God Save The King/Queen",_ *not* _"America The Beautiful"_ .

----------


## nickster60

The singers should sing it with respect for the song and what its meaning. Maybe we should get Susan Boyle to sing it. The song may get more respect than it does from it is own citizens. Did you happen to see how few football players had there hands on there hearts during its singing. I think I will stop here before I get banned.

----------


## PseudoCelt

> ...Attempts have been made to replace it, all of which have failed. "America The Beautiful" is sometimes substituted, but since its melody is from "God Save The King," that will never succeed.


_God Save The Queen/King_ uses the same melody as _America/My Country, 'Tis of Thee_, not _America the Beautiful_.

[Edit: Beaten to it by Niles!]

Patrick

----------


## journeybear

Yes. I realized my error and have corrected it in that post. Thank you. Note to self: coffee, _then_ internet!

----------


## Ed Goist

> _The obvious solution is to simply retire_ "The Anacreontic Banner"_ and replace it with either_ "America The Beautiful"_ (the Ray Charles version, of course) or Woody Guthrie's_ "This Land Is My Land"[I], both having lyrics that make a lot more sense and melodies which non-acrobats (i.e. citizens) can sing....snip...


Woody Guthrie's _This Land Is My Land_ would make the perfect national anthem for the United States of America. This fact alone almost certainly ensures that it will never be the national anthem. 
_"Logic has seldom failed us because it has seldom been tried."_ - Edward Abbey

----------


## Nelson Peddycoart

Wouldn't it be cool if Congress commissioned Michael Stipe to write a new National Anthem?  That would be one song that NO ONE would be able to sing OR understand the meaning of.    :Laughing:

----------


## journeybear

:Laughing:  Youse guys crack me up!  :Laughing: 

I don't think "This Land Is My Land" will ever become the anthem. Woody Guthrie was such a "commie rabble rouser" that conservatives would fight it tooth and nail. There are some later verses that are a bit satirical or proselytizing or - well, I'll just say not as blithe as the first verse or two or three. Even so, a lot of people grew up singing this and are familiar with it, and it does have a nice lilt and warm sentiments (until you dig deeper). I remember Gillian Welch telling me that this song was one that sparked her interest in music as a child, singing it in elementary school way out in California. Somehow that led her to music more commonly associated with Appalachia, which ultimately informed her personal musical style.

----------


## bobby bill

Can you imagine "This Land is Your Land" sung in the style that the National Anthem is currently sung.  Half the speed, twice as long, seven or eight extremely soulful eye-scrunching notes per syllable.  Quick - where's the bucket.

----------


## D C Blood

Another stunner of a rendition to listen to.  These girls give Doyle 'n 'nem a run for their money!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKCVS57j284

----------


## Popeye39

I felt so strongly about having an overhyped popstar do the anthem this year.  Don't get me wrong, CA has some wicked vocal skills.  Just give the Anthem the respect it deserves. This is clip from SNL shows the absurdity of The Star Search factor that has taken over The National Anthem.  I mean no disrespect of the Anthem by posting this clip, it illustrates the ridiculous way some choose to sing it.

----------


## mandolirius

> I'm a little aghast at the comments that the anthem should be sung in a manner allowing the people in the stands to sing along. It is commonly remarked on what a difficult song it is to sing and with a melody encompassing a *12th*, it really is. I have pretty extensive range and I am always very careful to choose a key that puts that high note in my wheelhouse. 99% of the people in the stands don't have a chance of touching that note regardless of what key it is in, especially when you take into account that there are both males and females attempting the melody. 
> 
> I prefer to have the announcement, "Please rise and *listen* as (whoever) sings our national anthem." I don't want them to sing along. If we want people to sing along, we must have a different anthem. 
> 
> IMO, YMMV, etc.


Do you REALLY think that a crowd singing the national anthem is about being on pitch? I don't care how badly they sing it, there's no substitute for regular people participating in things (like singing the anthem) as opposed to having highly-paid, so-called professionals do it for them.

----------


## Jim Ferguson

> I think the current trend of stylizing the National Anthem started with Whitney Houston at another Super Bowl, maybe 15 years ago. It was over-the-top then, too.


Heh Alan.........I must disagree with the Whitney Houston version........man 'o man that really was a soul-stirring version of the national anthem.  I hadn't seen it in years but just went back & watched it and she nailed it IMHO...:-)  What strikes me is her face......absolutely lit up and I think she maybe sensed how charged the audience was and she seems to feed on that as the anthem progresses.
Anyways.......that version has always been one of my favourite "modern" renditions but I do agree with many comments that today singers try to multiple-syllablize the anthem to death & I am not a fan of that at all.
Peace,
Jim

----------


## allenhopkins

> _God Save The Queen/King_ uses the same melody as _America/My Country, 'Tis of Thee_, not _America the Beautiful_.


_America The Beautiful,_ originally a poem by Wellesley professor and poet Katherine Bates (who titled it _Pike's Peak,_ since she wrote it after a trip there), was purportedly set to the Baptist hymn tune _Materna_ by Rev. Clarence Barbour of the Lake Avenue Baptist Church right here in good ol' Rochester!  Rev. Barbour, who went on to be president of Brown University, is also my brother-in-law's great-grandfather.  _Materna_ was composed by hymnologist Samuel Ward; other tunes had been tried for the Bates poem, including _Auld Lang Syne,_ but it was the Ward tune that stuck.  Bates was alleged to be gay; she had a long-term live-in relationship with Katherine Corman, another Wellesley professor, and at Corman's death published a book of love poems to her, entitled _Yellow Clover._

----------


## Bruce Evans

> Do you REALLY think that a crowd singing the national anthem is about being on pitch? I don't care how badly they sing it, there's no substitute for regular people participating in things (like singing the anthem) as opposed to having highly-paid, so-called professionals do it for them.


Nobody, not even the pros, sing _exactly_ on pitch. That is not the point at all. If the melody was a single tone, not everybody could sing it on pitch.  _You_ don't care how badly they sing it. OK, I do. Many people are embarassed about their inability to sing it well, and therefore won't even try, and some people even come close to hurting themselves if they do try. 

If you want people to sing an anthem the melody should be something the "man on the street" can execute without feeling or sounding foolish. I think you have an excellent anthem for your country. "Oh Canada" encompasses an octave, which is enough to give the melody some character and still be within the range of the common man - although the chosen performance key may place it outside the range of the common woman or vice/versa. 

I _do_ care.

----------


## AlanN

> Heh Alan.........I must disagree with the Whitney Houston version........man 'o man that really was a soul-stirring version of the national anthem.  I hadn't seen it in years but just went back & watched it and she nailed it IMHO...:-)


Jim, I too went back and gave it a shot. You're right.

Just seems that since then, the flood gates have opened to get to where we are today with some of these renditions.

----------


## Bruce Evans

> I think the current trend of stylizing the National Anthem started with Whitney Houston at another Super Bowl, maybe 15 years ago. It was over-the-top then, too.


AlanN, the Star Spangled Banner was first stylized by Jose Feliciano in 1968.

----------


## AlanN

Well, Light My Fire!

I'll defer to the erudite historians here, I'm just a manalin picker...

----------


## Josh Kaplan

From the Chicago Tribune

----------


## fatt-dad

yeah, she has a nice voice and all, but I don't take to all the warbling.

f-d

----------


## journeybear

Josh - that link isn't working for me. I think this is what you wanted.

Whitney is just fine, but what is really gaudy there is the band arrangement. And her voice is almost submerged at times by all that cacaphony and counterpoint. This happens every bit as often as the over-the-top singing. The arrangers go nuts to make their mark for these opportunities.

----------


## Josh Kaplan

Thanks, that's it. My bad typing.

I fixed the link in my post and it should work now.

----------


## CES

Yeah, it was embarrassing for her, and, yeah, I'm not happy that she blew the words, but at least she had the guts to actually sing it live.  For those keeping score, I think she also took a breath during "spangled," which my wife tells me is also a no-no.

As for the Doyle clip, every time I hear them I'm impressed at that tenor's range...dude gets up there!

----------


## Pete Summers

> The singers should sing it with respect for the song and what its meaning. Maybe we should get Susan Boyle to sing it. The song may get more respect than it does from it is own citizens. Did you happen to see how few football players had there hands on there hearts during its singing. I think I will stop here before I get banned.


I believe it is customary to place your hand over your heart (or salute in the military) when reciting the Pledge of Allegiance, or raising of the flag, but I don't think it is commonly done when singing the national anthem. At least I never do.

----------


## John Flynn

> I believe it is customary to place your hand over your heart (or salute in the military) when reciting the Pledge of Allegiance, or raising of the flag, but I don't think it is commonly done when singing the national anthem. At least I never do.


Here's the deal:

United States Code, Title 36, Chapter 3, Sec. 301                                             Updated 02/01/2010

National anthem

      (a) Designation. - The composition consisting of the words and
    music known as the Star-Spangled Banner is the national anthem.
      (b) Conduct During Playing. - During a rendition of the national
    anthem - 
        (1) when the flag is displayed - 
          (A) individuals in uniform should give the military salute at
        the first note of the anthem and maintain that position until
        the last note;
          (B) members of the Armed Forces and veterans who are present
        but not in uniform may render the military salute in the manner
        provided for individuals in uniform; and
          (C) all other persons present should face the flag and stand
        at attention with their right hand over the heart, and men not
        in uniform, if applicable, should remove their headdress with
        their right hand and hold it at the left shoulder, the hand
        being over the heart; and

        (2) when the flag is not displayed, all present should face
      toward the music and act in the same manner they would if the
      flag were displayed.

----------


## Tom C

Even though CA botched the words (I'm sure Jerry Garcia is not rolling around in his grave), as a singer, she did what she was supposed to. kept going. Half the people did not even notice. If she totally vapor-locked, sang off key, or could not reach notes, those would be more of a cause to criticize her.

----------


## Mandolin Mick

I'm of the opinion that singing the national anthem is not supposed to be a "performance". It's supposed to honor our country and should be done with the respect that you would handle the American flag.  :Smile: 

CA sang at my high school ... but not when I was attending ... She wasn't even born yet!  :Wink:

----------


## journeybear

You're right - as stated in the code it is a "rendition," not a performance. That is, it is to be played or sung as written, without embellishment, and though not specified, for the purpose of placing a benediction on the following proceedings. Also, from reading the code, there is no mention of the crowd singing along, one way or the other, though I am interpreting this as implying the proper behavior is to stand in silence, much like observing a moment of silence when honoring someone who has died - as a display of respect.

Americans have somehow gotten a reputation for ebullience, conviviality, colloquialism, and, in a manner of speaking, down-home folksiness. I'm sure this is often perceived by people from other countries with older cultures, customs, and traditions as crass. But headstrong Americans are going to do what they want regardless, and I doubt the proper behavior is agreed-upon; again, it is not specified in the code, which isn't common knowledge anyway. So if people sing along with the anthem at public events, that is fine with me. It is still a way of showing respect, to my thinking. I'll still stand in silence. Singing "Take Me Out To The Ball Game" during the seventh inning stretch is quite another matter, and even if something patriotic such as "God Bless America" or "America" or "America The Beautiful" is sung at that point, by all means sing along - especially if you have had a beer or two.  :Wink:  They are not the anthem.

In all this discussion about interpretation, I keep thinking of Fred Astaire, for whose movies the very best songwriters of the era were only too happy to write songs. They were motivated by money and publicity, of course, as the Astaire-Rogers films wee big hits, but also Astaire had a reputation as a very dry singer. That is, he sang songs as written, with very little interpretation, and from a songwriter's viewpoint at the time, this was very desirable. They made a lot of money back then from sheet music sales, and it was important for them for a wide audience to know how their songs went. He was not the most thrilling singer by a long shot, but he was a songwriter's singer, dry as a bone. No warbling for him. Of the examples presented, I prefer the Cactus Cuties. A capella, straight melody (except for that jump to the high octave note on "free" that seems to have become almost standard), and true to their billing, cute.

----------


## Pete Summers

> Here's the deal:
> 
> United States Code, Title 36, Chapter 3, Sec. 301                                             Updated 02/01/2010
> 
> National anthem
> 
>       (a) Designation. - The composition consisting of the words and
>     music known as the Star-Spangled Banner is the national anthem.
>       (b) Conduct During Playing. - During a rendition of the national
> ...


Well, I stand corrected.  :Smile:

----------


## journeybear

Absolutely don't want to rehash the discussion; just wanted to share this really nice version a facebook friend shared today:

----------

